
New UX and Pricing for Hashicorp Atlas - mafro
https://www.hashicorp.com/blog/new-interface-design-user-experience-pricing-atlas.html
======
devhead
Dear Hashicorp,

$5/month per vagrant hosted box?!!?

i guess we should be thankful you didn't also charge 5/mo per hosted box, per
version... so, thanks?

The cost vs value of this tells me to walk. You leave open an opportunity for
people to build their own services and compete against you, why? Vagrant is
what brought me into Hashicorp, please don't let it be the reason I leave.

"Enterprise", i don't think that word means what you think it means. (charging
money != enterprise)

I had a feeling I shouldn't drink the juice, now I need to beg forgiveness
from my whole team.

Thanks Hashicorp, for the memories.

